# 1/48th Dio....Welcome to Camp Zombie..



## tankysgal (Jan 30, 2005)

Well guys..i have been busy working on my latest diorama. Here is a link to it..Please let me know what you think..any and all comments welcome.
Mary 
http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=48643&page=1

this first link..shows the over all dio...

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=48789&page=1
and this link shows a better pic of the zombies..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nifty! Great sense of humor.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hate to be the Nazis'. Really nice diorama!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is really cool . at first glance it just looks like a well done scene and then...the spooky truth is revealed . love it ! 
hb


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

absolutley outstanding !!! great work !!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree with earlier posts! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Needs more zombies...  :wave:


Seriously though, what a great idea _and_ well done!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I love it! Great job! :thumbsup: 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah!  More zombies! Great work!


----------



## Sarge4109 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Achtung Zombie!"


----------

